# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Silverlight addin does not run.

## peteshir

I have a silverlight 3 Application that ran fine. I was watching a deploy video from Microsoft and they said to disable the silverlight addin to test if it asked to install silverlight if a user does not have it.

Now I cannot load the addin. I have enabled silverlight, reinstalled silverlight, reinstalled the tools. Still nothing works.

Can someone help me
Thanks

----------

